# Ft. Worth, TX-Beaut. Male Golden in Shelter!!



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever Rescue

Home
Off topic, but I saw this on their website and it sickens me to think this is happening!
Warning - Golden Retrievers are showing up in rescues in the area with obvious signs of having been used as bait dogs for dog fighting. Be sure your yard is secure, lock the gate and do not leave your dog out when you are not at home. 

The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas

I don't know where these are compared to the shelter, but I thought I would give them to you. I didn't contact any of them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emailed*

I emld. Golden Ret. Rescue of North Texax, too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rescue has looked at him, unfortunately he is not a Golden. Something smaller, maybe a cocker mix, but breed rescue can't take him.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I hear this boy is still in shelter and time is up. Such confusion as to being golden or cocker.. some say petite golden others say cocker mix 

Does anyone have Texas contacts for all breed rescues that can help this boy ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very sad*

I just posted on Facebook that Golden Rescue went to see him and think he might be a cocker mix so asked that they contact Cocker Rescues or mixed breed rescues in Ft. Worth TX.

He surely is a beauty!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cocker Rescue*

I emd. a Cocker Rescue in Ft. Worth.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He sure looks like he's mostly golden retriever to me.


----------

